# Scroll Compressor



## OT Ready (Jun 18, 2008)

Came across a scroll compressor running with excessive noise level. Gauges revealed no pumping. Amp draw very low as expected. Cycled power and compressor started and operating with pressure, temp, amps all within parameters. What went on inside the compressor? Recips had a bypass from exessive head pressure. Does a scroll have something similar? This situation has happened two times on this heat pump in heating mode with about 3 weeks between.


----------



## beenthere (Mar 5, 2009)

The scrolls seperate. When the head pressure gets to high. So the problem is not in the compressor.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Since this is an intermittent problem, I would think something is sticking. You mentioned that as soon as you cycled the outdoor unit, all worked alright. When this happens again, I would take temp readings at the rv. I wouldn't think it's a refrigerant cycle problem because, you mentioned all worked fine as soon as you re-set. Restriction problems don't disappear simply by tripping the disconnect, although that would be nice.

Good luck, and it would be interesting to find out the final outcome


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Has overcharge been eliminated as a possible cause?


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

Or, poor air-flow across the indoor coil?... High pres in heat mode, could be poor air flow across the indoor coil. I would wonder how things operate in cool mode. If the sh is low, then I would open the the ruturn duct by the A/h to maximize the air flow across the coil. If the pressures are right, then you need more return.

It would be interesting to find the final outcome.


----------



## vipairman (Jan 21, 2010)

*scroll compressor*

Just had the same thing happen to me with a carrier unit. Found the low presure switch turning the unit off for a split second and then back on at that point the compressor became noisey and it stoped pumping. The charge was ok. I replaced the switch a its been ok since. Also i would check the thermostat, low voltage timer, control board. You may also have a loose low voltage wire that is turning the unit off for a second. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimJhavasu (Jun 9, 2010)

The compressor was running backwards, a scroll will not pump like a recip in either direction. Not an uncommon problem.


----------



## OT Ready (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for the input. The manufacturer has informed me they have had numerous reports from the field with the same situation. Their fix is to replace the copeland with a different manufacturers compressor.Design problem I guess.Will post if the problem arises again with new compressor.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

OT Ready said:


> Thanks for the input. The manufacturer has informed me they have had numerous reports from the field with the same situation. Their fix is to replace the copeland with a different manufacturers compressor.Design problem I guess.Will post if the problem arises again with new compressor.


That’s a pretty big design problem.  What is the name of the equipment manufacturer and/or model? So others can be on the lookout for this problem. 
Also, is this being covered by the manufacturer or is it an out of warranty T&M repair?


----------



## OT Ready (Jun 18, 2008)

Unit was Lennox 14HPX 2 ton, compressor under warranty. Replaced by Interlink compressor. Doing fine so far.


----------

